# Large Theater Closing Auction



## ship (Jan 14, 2004)

A decent sized dinner theater in my area is closing and auctioning off their gear. Granted it's not very detailed what's for sale but there might be something of interest.
http://www.auctionmarketing.com/auctions/listing.cfm?AuctionID=1055&State=IL


----------



## DMXtools (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, Ship, I heard about that. It's a shame... beautiful facility (first place I ever saw Victor Borge in person) being replaced by a WalMart. Yuck!

Still, if I win the Lotto tonight or Saturday, I'm there!

John


----------



## wolf825 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmm. A VERY pretty facility, I don't know WHY they would close it unless things truely SUCK out there for business. I would figure a place like that would be in demand for receptions, weddings, parties and so on... The little black box in the round is cute... Not a ton of space to do much but its still cute. 

It looks like it belongs in Vegas really.... Shame... THE PM3000 is the only thing that interests me--and the Welder. But alas..no money to buy it and no time to go to the auction... Hope all the tech toys there find loving homes... 

-wolf


----------



## wolf825 (Jan 15, 2004)

DMXtools said:


> Yeah, Ship, I heard about that. It's a shame... beautiful facility (first place I ever saw Victor Borge in person) being replaced by a WalMart. Yuck!
> 
> Still, if I win the Lotto tonight or Saturday, I'm there!
> 
> John



a WALMART????? Oh geeez......


-wolf


----------



## ship (Jan 15, 2004)

Victor Borge, now there is a cool entertainer. I saw him at the Blackstone. That's something the world is never going to see again.

As for it's closing, as with good old Victor Borge, the blue haired dinner theater croud is dying out. This theater company used to have a second location, it closed down years ago. Had a good run, I saw the Hobbit there plus I think 42nd Street. Still more factory bus line type in and out nothing type theater for my tastes but it's always a shame no matter who they market to.

I was interested in the 3.5Q what ever fixtures. Funny, the sound is described enough but the lights and tools are not well described at all. I know they had more than some small Altmans there. Just thought it interesting and useful for anyone interested in gear. Sawzall, helo what version of it??? Bean counters.

Anyway, it's a shame such a place is being closed down for what ever the reason, I remember sitting across the street from the Garick theater watching it being ripped apart by wrecking balls and being very upset. The place was history and ancient. Now it's the Goodman theater, at least hopefully they saved the front of the building. Anyone know what happened to the old Goodman Theater? I did some shows there and remember their plaster cyc shell well.

As for the Drury Lane, it's Chicago History -theater for the common people. Last time I was there my Grahm and I went as one of them bonding moment trips that unfortunately I was too busy to continue. I can't say I was in the last 20 years jumping to go there - too much factory theater but it's goning WallMart definately says something about the times. This theater's demize would be be a good term paper for ya students not just in some theater class but in some kind of social studies type class. Easy to research, and it's outcome WalMart as opposed to a classic 1950s dinner theater is a very easy topic to write about.

I'm told Second Stage theater also closed down, it was I think the only small store front (off off Broadway) type on the far north side.


----------

